# "Maestro" Alex Gregory is back.



## pantsaregood (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBU8D1TVzDE

Now we have "Orchestral Junior Masters" playing "Tenorblasters" under the direction of the maestro. Their playing is actually better than his, but the tone on these things is awful. Also, they look like they're under duress.

Also, how does he get companies to build these things for him? He's had run ins with Fender, BC Rich, and Gibson at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2016)

You pretty much nailed everything I wanted to say. 

His kids play better. Their tone sucks as much as his. They look like they're scared for their life. And how the serious .... does he keep getting guitars built? Is he secretly that rich?

EDIT: Nevermind, they're not custom-built. They were a short-lived series made from 1957 - 1958.


----------



## pantsaregood (Nov 25, 2016)

So he hunted down a few old historic footnotes so he could claim they were custom made on a YouTube video that less than 200 people have seen?

...that's even worse. I can't imagine that relics like that are cheap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2016)

pantsaregood said:


> So he hunted down a few old historic footnotes so he could claim they were custom made on a YouTube video that less than 200 people have seen?



Yes. 

Because he did the same thing before. 



>Take a Gibson Les Paul Standard (or Historic Series because apparently this dude has money out the wazoo)
>Throw on a custom-made TRC
>"CHECK OUT MY NEW SIG MODEL GUIS"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2016)

That whole video felt like it was filmed at gunpoint. 

Anything so much as a slight mistake or a mis spoken word would have resulted in a Jackson Pollock painting on the white back wall made from the kids insides.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 25, 2016)

I love that he won't disclose the scale length or any specifications


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because he did the same thing before.
> 
> ...





Wtf did I just watch....


----------



## ASoC (Nov 26, 2016)

cwhitey2 said:


> Wtf did I just watch....



A delusional douche with too much money


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 26, 2016)

pantsaregood said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBU8D1TVzDE
> 
> Now we have "Orchestral Junior Masters" playing "Tenorblasters" under the direction of the maestro. Their playing is actually better than his, but the tone on these things is awful. Also, they look like they're under duress.
> 
> Also, how does he get companies to build these things for him? He's had run ins with Fender, BC Rich, and Gibson at this point.



These kids look like they've been trafficked. I fear for their safety.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 26, 2016)

ASoC said:


> A delusional douche with too much money



That pretty much describes 60% of youtube...


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 26, 2016)

I'll say this, at least the word "bollocks" appears in the video title to give us a clue.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 26, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That whole video felt like it was filmed at gunpoint.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 26, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> I'll say this, at least the word "bollocks" appears in the video title to give us a clue.



I don't know about "The Dog's Bollocks", maybe "Load of Bollocks" would have been more appropriate


----------



## watson503 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## DISTORT6 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## GraemeH (Nov 26, 2016)

I can't find the thread at all, but I'm sure a Wikipedia mod come here asking for evidence for-or-against this guy's claim he invented the seven string guitar, because his followers (his mum, maybe?) kept editing it into the pages.

Still, he has some seven string Strats (which he of course claims were signature models made for him, which has been refuted by Fender) I'd love to own.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 26, 2016)

I just overlayed both of the guitars and photoshop and the scale is 22.7".

And here is how it is done:


----------



## Winspear (Nov 26, 2016)

^ Thought it must be about that. Cool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjbGJlnSqoQ

So he's planning to create a whole orchestra of guitars with bad tone. That's going to be the worst sound in the world 

The best thing about this video. "I wont give you the scale length" - they are written right there on the paper in plain sight...Save​


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 26, 2016)

pantsaregood said:


> So he hunted down a few old historic footnotes so he could claim they were custom made on a YouTube video that less than 200 people have seen?
> 
> ...that's even worse. I can't imagine that relics like that are cheap.



1...he hunted down 1. Pretty sure both kids are playing the same guitar different takes edited together? (I will admit I could be mistaken... I didnt watch very closely...and I dont really want to...)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 26, 2016)

he has the crazy eyes, that alone should be an indicator for him being mentally unstable. *totally off topic but every girl I've met with crazy eyes has in fact been bat.... crazy. coincidence? I think not.*


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2016)

For all the hate the guy gets, some of the videos from him a couple years back seemed almost tongue in cheek? Kinda like the Yngwie thing, where half the schtick is the idea he takes himself too seriously.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 27, 2016)

Randy said:


> For all the hate the guy gets, some of the videos from him a couple years back seemed almost tongue in cheek? Kinda like the Yngwie thing, where half the schtick is the idea he takes himself too seriously.






On a side note....if I was Gibson I would tell him to stop throwing our name around. I would not want my brand associated with this tool.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 27, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> I can't find the thread at all, but I'm sure a Wikipedia mod come here asking for evidence for-or-against this guy's claim he invented the seven string guitar, because his followers (his mum, maybe?) kept editing it into the pages.
> 
> Still, he has some seven string Strats (which he of course claims were signature models made for him, which has been refuted by Fender) I'd love to own.



Here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=147811


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2016)

Randy said:


> For all the hate the guy gets, some of the videos from him a couple years back seemed almost tongue in cheek? Kinda like the Yngwie thing, where half the schtick is the idea he takes himself too seriously.



He must be playing the long con, then. He's been doing this .... since the '80s.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 27, 2016)

ASoC said:


> Here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=147811



Great now I'm reading this in hysterics when I should be practising.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 28, 2016)

Ahem.

That's the Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 28, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Ahem.
> 
> That's the Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory.



wish I could like this...


----------



## oc616 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can someone give me the skinny on what this guy is/did/does and why he's not forgotten like others of his ilk? Curious why a guy netting 200 views a vid got this attention.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 28, 2016)

There's a link above your post to a glorious post harking back to when he tried to pull his now well known stunts on Wikipedia. From inventing the 7-string solid body to having classical formation in a university that never had a music degree to being granted the non-existing title of Maestro by none other than the Queen of England herself (when what happened is that he specifically asked for his name on the passport to have "Maestro" on it), you'll find true internet treasures!


----------



## oc616 (Nov 28, 2016)

Good...God...

I take it back, he deserves this.


----------



## DLG (Nov 28, 2016)

watson503 said:


>



as terrible as this album is, it's worth owning to hear Mark Boals hit a ridiculous high C on "Dealer from Hell" and high A on "Fairytales Won't Die"



6:03


----------



## narad (Nov 28, 2016)

Fred the Shred said:


> to being granted the non-existing title of Maestro by none other than the Queen of England herself (when what happened is that he specifically asked for his name on the passport to have "Maestro" on it), you'll find true internet treasures!



Ha! I always knew there was going to be some gold behind that "maestro" story, but that's truly hilarious.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 28, 2016)

Haha Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory! I'm sure he's made as much or more money I've made doing music. ...and we are all talking about him. If you forget about the negative light, maybe this is how you get (in)famous. I'm never going to let him live down the title he gained from his years of false claims and attempts to revise music history.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 28, 2016)

He won't tell us the scale length, as short scales are a huge innovation and trade secret!
'Truly the guitar reinvented': a short scale tuned in fifths.
Octave 4 Plus has this guy prominently endorsing, unfortunately, better to mention that Robert Fripp has tried O4P all-fifths sets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2016)

^Well, I mean, Paul Reed Smith made 25.5'' seem like an innovation. So Douchebag Alex Gregory isn't alone there.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 28, 2016)

So Robert Fripp tuned a guitar in (mostly) fifths in 1984, and called it what it was, a new tuning, not 'guitar re-invented'. Fripp has stated that if it were possible to tune in all-fifths from C at the time he might have done so.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Nov 28, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That whole video felt like it was filmed at gunpoint.
> 
> Anything so much as a slight mistake or a mis spoken word would have resulted in a Jackson Pollock painting on the white back wall made from the kids insides.



Thought it was filmed in front of a brick wall at first. You know, the type you find in schools. But... it's a garage door (look at the hinges). Maybe the gunpoint/trafficking theory isn't that far fetched after all


----------



## VigilSerus (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh my god I remember reading up on all this hullabaloo like a year ago when he reared his head again. I almost forgot about this clown haha. It feels so painfully forced, I feel like it's totally a huge troll.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 28, 2016)

In the video where he shows his Gibson Signature model (or so to be), the close ups on his fretting hand are weird, almost like the hand is from someone else. The hand's skin looks much younger than his face's skin... Anyone else sees this?

I think this is guy is a huge joker, something in the likes of "Monty Piton" (is this how it is spelled?)... This is definitely a HUGE joke IMO, and youtube and all social media serve as the perfect stage for unaware people, which makes this guy even more brilliant... all the stories around his "Maestro" tittle, the school that never had a music degree, this all adds up to a HUGE joke on the system instances and sacred places.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 28, 2016)

I swear every time his name comes up on this board, there's more ammo that people have to disprove any "claims" he makes of himself. That's when you know someone's schtick is up.

Also I too am deeply concerned about the well-being of those kids. They both look uncomfortable af to be involved in that video. I can just picture Mr. Gregory wringing his hands behind the camera, like a real life Jim Carrey impersonation.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 30, 2016)

Restring your six string guitar and tune (low to high) GDAEBF# (-9 -7 -5 -3 0 +2) and voila! - you have all fifths tuning on a six string without any special strings. Is the low G too low? Grab a capo, and voila!

Such bull.... any time anyone claims to have invented some stupid simple idea that has been done a thousand times before already.

Look at me, I invented the patented Bostjan® Guitar! It looks just like a regular floating trem guitar, but wait! - it plays totally different, because there is a dead 9V battery blocking the trem! WOW!

These people are scavengers, looking, not for innovative ideas, but for old tired ideas that nobody bothered to patent or trademark, because they were not really that novel.

I mean, tuning in fifths has been around as long as the violin. And doing so on guitar has been done by pretty much every basement guitarist who ever played around with different string gauges.

But this is nothing new, either. I remember seeing patented slides for slide guitar, long after people were using beer bottle necks and medicine bottles to accomplish exactly the same thing.

The sad thing is, that every time Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory makes a stupid claim like this, he generates tons of negative buzz, which makes people watch his videos, listen to his music, and search him on google, which just contributes to his notability, and thus enables him to continue getting people's attention.


----------



## pantsaregood (Dec 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO1I6vGFn5E

"People have described me as the Einstein of musical instruments."

I wonder who gave him that title?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 6, 2016)

Plays chord using a compressed hi-gain tone

Plays chord using a clean tone

"Night & day"


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Plays chord using a compressed hi-gain tone
> 
> Plays chord using a clean tone
> 
> "Night & day"




  


I saw that and just laughed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2016)

Obviously you can't do that with a normal guitar.


_Obviously. _


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 6, 2016)

How can he have such an ego but then guys like Tosin and Guthrie, who play and write circles around him, exist and they're just really humble people.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 6, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> How can he have such an ego but then guys like Tosin and Guthrie, who play and write circles around him, exist and they're just really humble people.



Oh he doesn't care about his playing.... He's an _inventor_


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 6, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> How can he have such an ego but then guys like Tosin and Guthrie, who play and write circles around him, exist and they're just really humble people.



What he lacks in skill he makes up for in "personality"


----------



## Herrick (Dec 13, 2016)

Unlistenable.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 15, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> How can he have such an ego but then guys like Tosin and Guthrie, who play and write circles around him, exist and they're just really humble people.



Well, Guthrie anyways.


----------



## ShiftKey (Dec 16, 2016)

The empty tin makes the most noise


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 16, 2016)

lol and how he kepts saying "the first electric orchestra", also trowin the Gibson name there too like it was some kind of relevance to it.

you know because nooooooooooooobody has ever tough to play classical music with jsut electric instruments before eh?



and I bet you he would cry saying "he got the idea first", even when the books he shows in the other video are 2013 dated


here a 2013 vid, where they say they had 2 years working on the project


even a random kid on youtube on 2012 already doing this stuff


really feel sorry for those kids on the first video, it looks like a terrorist video where they made the hostages talk for them lol. Did someone else notice how these kids were pushed to say "junior Master" in their name? LOL


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 16, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> How can he have such an ego but then guys like Tosin and Guthrie, who play and write circles around him, exist and they're just really humble people.



In a way it's easier to be humble when you're as good as GG.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> lol and how he kepts saying "the first electric orchestra", also trowin the Gibson name there too like it was some kind of relevance to it.
> 
> you know because nooooooooooooobody has ever tough to play classical music with jsut electric instruments before eh?
> 
> ...




That version of the Toccata sounds glorious, but it doesn't have that "cat writhing in agony" quality Douchebag Gregory is known and loved for. E for Effort.


----------



## GXPO (Dec 16, 2016)

I think we need to stop the hate and appreciate A-Gregs for what he is. An innovator in a world of imitators. 

Seriously though, I bet threads like this are the reason he does what he does.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 16, 2016)

Fred the Shred said:


> That version of the Toccata sounds glorious, but it doesn't have that "cat writhing in agony" quality Douchebag Gregory is known and loved for. E for Effort.







GXPO said:


> Seriously though, I bet threads like this are the reason he does what he does.



I bet threads like these are the reason why he got those 200 views in his video


----------



## bostjan (Dec 16, 2016)

This is like reverse reinforcement. The more douchey the guy is, the more attention he gets. The more attention he gets, the more douchey he gets - bonus points, too, for getting the attention by being douchey.

Meanwhile, I come across a video of a really talented player on youtube doing crazy stuff and sounding really great, who has 13 views and no comments on a five year old video...

It's sad, but I don't know how to help make it right.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 17, 2016)

bostjan said:


> This is like reverse reinforcement. The more douchey the guy is, the more attention he gets. The more attention he gets, the more douchey he gets - bonus points, too, for getting the attention by being douchey.
> 
> Meanwhile, I come across a video of a really talented player on youtube doing crazy stuff and sounding really great, who has 13 views and no comments on a five year old video...
> 
> It's sad, but I don't know how to help make it right.



Post it here


----------



## jayroc123 (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh God his whole demeanor is cringe worthy


----------



## NotDonVito (Feb 11, 2021)

The way his guitar sounds would pierce your ear at a loud volume. It sounds fine on a video and I think he's a good player overall.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 11, 2021)

No! I told myself 2021 would be tolerable, we are not bringing Alex Gregory back.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 11, 2021)

... and the Archaeology award goes to...


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 11, 2021)

To be fair, there are a series of threads new members should read and the tale of this man should be included.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 11, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> To be fair, there are a series of threads new members should read and the tale of this man should be included.



You have now the responsibility to list them all with a clear justification of why they should read them...


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 11, 2021)

BRJ Black Friday thread, a true SSO must read. A cautionary tale of buying into hype.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 11, 2021)

BRJ really is the everything bagel of builder-implosion intrigue.


----------



## NotDonVito (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone remember Ron Sword? He was basically the ERG version of Alex Gregory who built microtonal guitars that looked like cutting boards.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ed Roman and DeVries Guitars were all the rage when I joined SSO back in 2010... at least those were the threads I was reading back then  don't remember if that was actually happening then.

I remember exchanging words with DeVries himself on Facebook. I just needed to see it for myself.


----------



## NotDonVito (Feb 12, 2021)

Ed Roman was a classic beyond SSO. I was thinking about him randomly yesterday because I had vintage BC Rich's on my mind. Those were like the only guitars he endorsed other than his own. Everything else was Chinese communist crap!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 12, 2021)

Roman's was the first big guitar site I remember finding back from the late 90's with a ton of pictures. As a poor person (now, a cheapskate), I took exception at him crapping over imports, but it was in a "aw, no, you have that shitty import guitar- let's get you into something nice."

It was also funny that he predicted that PRS would come out with an import line as if we were condemning Paul himself to get ass cancer- I think the SE line is pretty well-respected, no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> Roman's was the first big guitar site I remember finding back from the late 90's with a ton of pictures. As a poor person (now, a cheapskate), I took exception at him crapping over imports, but it was in a "aw, no, you have that shitty import guitar- let's get you into something nice."
> 
> It was also funny that he predicted that PRS would come out with an import line as if we were condemning Paul himself to get ass cancer- I think the SE line is pretty well-respected, no?



The first rule of Ed Roman was to remember that he was a salesman and a salesman of a particular product. 

Pretty much everything he said was made to convince folks that: 1) they don't build guitars like they used to, 2) you don't really know what you're getting from manufacturers these days, 3) he could get you the guitar you _actually_ want.

Was everything he said a lie? Not really, but he certainly framed some pretty standard, long running things as "bad" in order to scare you into buying a guitar from him.

He was also around the block long enough that he could name drop and name drop he did. 

So you have this guy who seems to know what he's talking about, is damn good at talking the game, who tells you all this insider information about guitars you've never heard of, and has all these rich and famous musicians buying from him, it was easy to fall for, especially to folks that were more naive and newer to the nuts and bolts of guitars.

He was a scum bag in a lot of ways, but also a complex character. The internet distills him into a lot of things, but in person he was genuinely entertaining. 

As an aside, knowing that three of the four folks being discussed on this page are dead makes me feel pretty old.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

@MaxOfMetal , do we honestly know DMAG is alive and well? His 2016 album never came out, his website hasn't been updated since 2014, his social media is still limited to myspace and youtube, which indicate that he hasn't even signed in for nearly a year. Not to sound dark, but if Eric DeVries was dead for months before anyone knew, and he had a connection to the public through salesmanship, what if someone who was a marginalized musician from a decade ago passed away? Would anyone even know?!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 12, 2021)

Could be in hiding, "inventing" the 8-string guitar. It's gonna be a hit.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> Could be in hiding, "inventing" the 8-string guitar. It's gonna be a hit.


About 30 years too late for that joke, I'm afraid!

www.reverb.com/item/19839167-rare-1991-gibson-namm-show-custom-shop-maestro-alex-gregory-8-str-nylon-guitar


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 12, 2021)

I feel like there's some sort of Mandela Effect thing where somehow Alex Gregory really was well-known & innovative, commanding these high-dollar customs Fender & Gibson made him and not a virtual confection of self-aggrandizement.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 12, 2021)

How was he able to get both Gibson and Fender to make these?
https://reverb.com/item/24136495-fe...string-stratocaster-alex-gregory-blue-sparkle

It’s cool, but something just looks wrong.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> I feel like there's some sort of Mandela Effect thing where somehow Alex Gregory really was well-known & innovative, commanding these high-dollar customs Fender & Gibson made him and not a virtual confection of self-aggrandizement.


Maybe.

I kind of followed in his footsteps of trying to push the envelope with my own music, but no one really giving half a shit. A lot of people fill those shoes. For example, Meshuggah will always be considered to be the first to use 8 string guitars, even though they didn't actually use them until around 2004. I was a fan of Charlie Hunter, who was using 8's as far back as 1994. I think Paul Gilbraith was using them around the same time. Certainly plenty of solid body electric 8 string customs existed long before 2004. If you look at hollow electrics, there were people playing those back in the 1960's. Yet, there's DMAG claiming to have invented 8 string guitar, because of his 8 string classical from 1991, about 30 years after Roy Connors was touring the USA with an 8 string acoutsic. In fact, there appears to have been a US patent on 8 string guitar that expired in the mid 1980's.

But the current generation of guitarists don't care about any of that crap, so Meshuggah invented 8 string guitars, for our purposes, at least, whether or not Meshuggah ever claimed any such thing.

DMAG's vehement claims all seemed to be some sort of struggle against reality for some sort of notability. Claiming to have invented 7 string guitar, then 8 string guitar, then solidbody electric mandolin, then fifths tuning, then basicslly giving up when all of those claims evaporated under scrutiny. There's a fine chance that he honestly thought he came up with these ideas, maybe he was ignorant to his numerous predescessors on each bullet point. I think it happens to everyone at some point. Probably one day someone on Sentinal Island is going to invent a raft and sail to the coast of India and be surprised as hell that there's a whole civilization there with boats and cars and submarines and fast food, etc. It doesn't mean lack of cleverness or originality, it just indicates ignorance toward the outside world. I think DMAG is just ignorant to the outside world, but also happened to be clever enoigh to come up with these ideas independent of that, but didn't have anything musically meaningful to say to get anyone's attention until the internet allowed information to get everywhere, then, like the uncontacted tribe member from Sentinal Island, he was shocked that older generations had already done it all. It also probably doesn't help that he seems to be incredibly egotostical, but maybe that is mostly a result of him thinking for years that he was the first to come up with clever ideas like regular tunings and extended range.



Dumple Stilzkin said:


> How was he able to get both Gibson and Fender to make these?
> https://reverb.com/item/24136495-fe...string-stratocaster-alex-gregory-blue-sparkle
> 
> It’s cool, but something just looks wrong.



Money.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 12, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> How was he able to get both Gibson and Fender to make these?



Deposit up front and a long wait time.


----------



## nikt (Feb 12, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It’s cool, but something just looks wrong.


Oversized body and narrow spacing between pickups, because of the 24 frets. 
People got used to standard proportions on a strat. 
It looks different and strange from the first sight


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm pretty sure rocks won't let this guy live under them at this point.


----------



## foreright (Feb 12, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Deposit up front and a long wait time.



Yeah this basically - money. Lots of it. I'm sure I heard / read at some point that he'd ordered a "run" of multiple of those Fender 7 strings. I'm sure there was a white one that was up for sale posted on here ages ago. The proportions just look a little wrong because it's 24 frets. I drew up some designs for a seven string strat myself and couldn't make it "work" with 24 fret but 21/22 looks great IMO 

This is standard "50s" strat, 7 string 22 fret, 7 string 24 fret and 8 string - the proportions are "wrong" on the 24 fret because you either have to extend the neck out from the body or compress the spacing between the pickups which also looks "wrong". 8 is just ridiculous - the neck is far too wide - I believe I did widen the body a little here but even so, it is pretty silly


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 12, 2021)

foreright said:


> Yeah this basically - money. Lots of it. I'm sure I heard / read at some point that he'd ordered a "run" of multiple of those Fender 7 strings. I'm sure there was a white one that was up for sale posted on here ages ago. The proportions just look a little wrong because it's 24 frets. I drew up some designs for a seven string strat myself and couldn't make it "work" with 24 fret but 21/22 looks great IMO
> 
> This is standard "50s" strat, 7 string 22 fret, 7 string 24 fret and 8 string - the proportions are "wrong" on the 24 fret because you either have to extend the neck out from the body or compress the spacing between the pickups which also looks "wrong". 8 is just ridiculous - the neck is far too wide - I believe I did widen the body a little here but even so, it is pretty silly
> 
> View attachment 90135


Interesting. The 22 fretted certainly looks the best.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## odibrom (Feb 12, 2021)

@foreright nice CAD work. Actually, I like them all except for the 6 stringer. is the 8 stringer to go from B2 to A4?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

What if you slant the bridge pickup on the multiscale 8? That'd be hot.


----------



## foreright (Feb 12, 2021)

odibrom said:


> @foreright nice CAD work. Actually, I like them all except for the 6 stringer. is the 8 stringer to go from B2 to A4?



It's 600 (23.5") - 648mm (25.5") with 7th fret parallel and not something I'd ever plan to build - in fact I've never even played an 8! I guess it would be mostly sensible to add the high A - not sure you'd get a low F# to intonate at 25.5".


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 12, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> Anyone remember Ron Sword? He was basically the ERG version of Alex Gregory who built microtonal guitars that looked like cutting boards.


That is a bad comparison.
Ron has been very abrasive and has made some rough looking instruments in the past, but, he has an extremely good knowledge and understanding of microtonal guitars and microtonal music theory, probably the worlds leading microtonal guitar expert.
I can write this because i have a good understanding of the subject and have followed Ron's work closely since 2008.
Whereas, Alex Gregory has shown cringe-worthy pseudo-scientific ignorance about the things he claimed to understand.
By the way, no need to argue about Ron's bad behaviour, i accept that =)


----------



## NotDonVito (Feb 12, 2021)

ixlramp said:


> That is a bad comparison.
> Ron has been very abrasive and has made some rough looking instruments in the past, but, he has an extremely good knowledge and understanding of microtonal guitars and microtonal music theory, probably the worlds leading microtonal guitar expert.
> I can write this because i have a good understanding of the subject and have followed Ron's work closely since 2008.
> Whereas, Alex Gregory has shown cringe-worthy pseudo-scientific ignorance about the things he claimed to understand.
> By the way, no need to argue about Ron's bad behaviour, i accept that =)


Not sure if "worlds leading microtonal guitar expert" still isn't something not to laugh about.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 12, 2021)

bostjan said:


> What if you slant the bridge pickup on the multiscale 8? That'd be hot.



... all the pickups, since one is at it...


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 12, 2021)

I really want to hear an example of any micro tonal music that doesn’t sound like garbage.


----------



## Dayn (Feb 12, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I really want to hear an example of any micro tonal music that doesn’t sound like garbage.


It ain't guitar, and it's thankfully as far away as possible from Mr Maestro, but this track in 22-TET will always be sick to me:



Hard agree that a lot of microtonal music sounds like garbage though. Many people just start farting around chromatically without bothering to build harmonic interest.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 13, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I really want to hear an example of any micro tonal music that doesn’t sound like garbage.


There's all kinds of microtonal music. What kind of music do you normally like? If you check out "Microtonal Freedom," the compilation, there might be something you enjoy on it.

...but that's all really for another thread. I'm not sure why everyone's shitting all over microtonal music in a thread where we are supposed to be shitting on Alex Gregory.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 13, 2021)

... I wasn't... 

If on 12 EDO it's already hard to make something interesting, more so when one opens the range within an octave... That's probably why there isn't much investment done on microtonal music and less so making it be main stream... There's a hole lot of new "theory" to cover (scales and intervals) to understand and feel, and then there's the instruments that have to be custom ordered and not everyone has that amount of "freedom" of investment, either in studying time and instrument customization. But thumbs up for those who adventure into outer/other worlds!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 16, 2021)

bostjan said:


> ...but that's all really for another thread. I'm not sure why everyone's shitting all over microtonal music in a thread where we are supposed to be shitting on Alex Gregory.



Exactly. Everyone, please, shit on topic!


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone watch the video in the OP? Kids look like hostages! I kinda wonder where they are now.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 16, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> Anyone watch the video in the OP? Kids look like hostages! I kinda wonder where they are now.



Stockholm Syndrome suggests they are now his roadies.


----------

